
Brave Browser to Launch ICO for Ethereum-Based Ad Token - Kinnard
http://www.coindesk.com/web-browser-brave-to-launch-ico-for-ethereum-ad-token/
======
Kinnard
I am wondering how this will effect some of the companies working on media
monetization, in particular medium.com . . .

Cf:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13933550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13933550)

